# UK Visa - Validity for first entry



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Hai all,

My wife is working in UK and I have my UK visa stamped as a dependent. 
Is there any time limit for making my first entry? 

Thank you.


----------



## balaji (Dec 19, 2009)

hari said:


> Hai all,
> 
> My wife is working in UK and I have my UK visa stamped as a dependent.
> Is there any time limit for making my first entry?
> ...


wat is this ?No reply found for this.where is the reply fror this?This website is making fool of us.There is no reply for this.Can any body respond to this?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

balaji said:


> wat is this ?No reply found for this.where is the reply fror this?This website is making fool of us.There is no reply for this.Can any body respond to this?



Maybe nobody knows the answer!?? I certainly dont! Maybe the original poster's wife to ask the consulate?

Jo xx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jojo said:


> Maybe nobody knows the answer!?? I certainly dont! Maybe the original poster's wife to ask the consulate?


I do!
A UK visa will be valid for any time between 'valid from' and 'valid until' dates. So you can enter UK right up to the day before expiry. But of course the sooner you enter UK , the longer you can stay. It will be costly and time-consuming to extend a visa in UK, and for some further visa (leave to remain) application, you need to have lived for a minimum time in UK (down to a day). If your spouse visa is for a probationary period of two years, you cannot apply for indefinite leave to remain (ILR) unless you have lived in UK for a minimum of one year 48 weeks (4 weeks short of full two years), and if you enter UK too late to get this minimum period, you will have to extend your spouse visa until you do, and then apply and pay again for ILR.


----------



## balaji (Dec 19, 2009)

Joppa said:


> I do!
> A UK visa will be valid for any time between 'valid from' and 'valid until' dates. So you can enter UK right up to the day before expiry. But of course the sooner you enter UK , the longer you can stay. It will be costly and time-consuming to extend a visa in UK, and for some further visa (leave to remain) application, you need to have lived for a minimum time in UK (down to a day). If your spouse visa is for a probationary period of two years, you cannot apply for indefinite leave to remain (ILR) unless you have lived in UK for a minimum of one year 48 weeks (4 weeks short of full two years), and if you enter UK too late to get this minimum period, you will have to extend your spouse visa until you do, and then apply and pay again for ILR.


Thanks all for the reply.


----------



## praharajak (Apr 1, 2015)

*visa validity uk*

My UK visa validity is from 13 Mar 2015 to 13 Sep 2015 but the date of issue of visa written is 16 Mar 2015. Is the visa in order? Can the date of issue be after the start of validity date ie. 13/03/2015?


----------

